# Computer Display



## KidNeon (May 3, 2013)

So i've been fishing around for a while to find a way for my computer to recognize my phone as an external devise and somehow show the data on it. (Not trying t root my phone or anything) i want like a little text box that i can plug my phone straight into. I'm a noob when it comes to hardware but i'm ready to learn what i can. Can anyone help?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

No guarantee that I will have an answer, but it might help someone here to help you if you told us the brand and model number of your cell phone and the name of the service provider.

Do you want the computer to recognize the phone as an external storage device or some other type of device, such as a wireless modem?

Are you trying to use a USB connection or a Bluetooth connection between the cell phone and computer?


----------



## KidNeon (May 3, 2013)

I was thinking i'd end up using a USB plug in. And I think i'd rather have the computer see it as an external device rather than a modum.


----------

